# smoke haze



## cdestroyer (May 31, 2019)

there is a considerable smokey haze across the valley today and I can smell smoke.. the webcam link below will show you the haze at i90/mt12 garrison jct mt
http://rwis.mdt.mt.gov/scanweb/SWFr...layClass=Java&SenType=All&SenStatus=&Camera=1

of course the weather might effect the view as to how much haze you would see


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jun 1, 2019)

cdestroyer said:


> there is a considerable smokey haze across the valley today and I can smell smoke.. the webcam link below will show you the haze at i90/mt12 garrison jct mt



I'm in greater Chicago area and we're getting 'white skies' from the fires around Edmonton Alberta. Hard to believe the smoke would travel that far (around 1500 miles in a straight line).


----------

